# Sonderangebot Echolot Lowrance X135 Potable Deluxe



## Stollenwerk (21. Dezember 2005)

*




*​*LOWRANCE X-135 **PORTABEL „DELUXE“*
*ECHOLOT PORTABEL + AKKU + LADEGERÄT + ECHOLOTTASCHE*


*MODELL LOWRANCE X-135 PORTABEL „ D E L U X E “*

Komplettsystem zum Hammerpreis mit professioneller Deluxe-Ausstattung – bestehend aus:
· *Echolot LOWRANCE X-135 Portabel *
· *HiPowerakku 12V/7,2AH*
· *Automatik-Ladegerät 0,6 Amp. Profi*
*· **Echolottasche M.P. Softbag*


*Achtung:* Bei dieser Basis-Version kommen Geber ohne Temperatursensor zum Einsatz. Da wir nur über eine begrenzte Stückzahl verfügen, erfolgt die Lieferung nur solange Vorrat reicht. Die Vergabe erfolgt nach der Reihenfolge des Bestelleingangs !!!

*HIER** geht es zum Shop *


----------

